# Hello from Charlotte, NC



## mobilmom

Hello I am Deanna from Charlotte. I have just purchased 3 mantis eggs. Don't know what type they are but I am looking forward to their hatching. I have never had mantis and while waiting on these to hatch my daughter found one in the yard. A small one - I have put it in a container and with the help of the fruit flys that I ordered earlier in prep for the hatching - it is doing great (I consider it my starter mantis). I look forward to getting to know you all better. I have really enjoyed reading all the posts - soooo helpful.

My friends think that my facination with mantis strange. I have collected mantis items for years. Now the real thing. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rick

Welcome. I am a few hours from you.


----------



## Asa

Hi! You probably have a Carolina mantid.


----------



## mobilmom

Don't know what type the one she caught is but the only description (for my ooth) is this ...PRAYING MANTIS EGG CASES - (Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis) - sorry I am so new that this is greek to me. But it's the only one I could find on short notice. By the way they came 3 to a pack so I have A LOT of them when they hatch.


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## Asa

> Don't know what type the one she caught is but the only description (for my ooth) is this ...PRAYING MANTIS EGG CASES - (Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis) - sorry I am so new that this is greek to me. But it's the only one I could find on short notice. By the way they came 3 to a pack so I have A LOT of them when they hatch.


Your ooths are chinese then.


----------



## Butterfly

Welcome to the forum!!

Im so stoked to see more girls in the group lately, All my friends started calling me bug girl when I started in here, but I collected Butterflies before so they were kinda used to it. But my Mantids are alive unlike the butterflies so I guess it is a bit weird lol.


----------



## athicks

Hello! Carolina has a lot of mantids... awesome place!


----------



## jmac27

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hello and welcome to our place!


----------



## Kris

Yeah, my family and friends think I'm a bit odd, too. For example, we're the only house in the neighborohood that leaves our porch light on almost all night.... AND has even added extra lights to attract a variety of food for our mantid family members. "Bedtime snack harvesting" with nets for all involved has virtually replaced the evening news or movie! LOL My 3 and 5 year old think it's awesome.

Cheers and welcome

Kris


----------



## mobilmom

sounds like good family fun


----------

